# Repairing a Cleveland Steam Kettle



## chefamyvenus (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Forum.

We have a busted 25 gallon kettle, and need advice on repairs.

They are $17,000 new, and I hope to find a miracle repair solution.

The water jacket between the inner and outer layers has busted (which

happens when non-distilled water is used, or when the kettle is left on

when empty).  Ours is 10 years old.

Has anyone had any success repairing this type of problem?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very hard fix. If possible treat like radiator in car. Pour in course black pepper to seal or radiator repare stuff from a car parts store . This stuff gets into the holes and clogs up the leak. Have you contacted cleveland? Non distilled water or non flushing of unit is biggest damage culprits.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Be careful.  The radiator repair products may contain toxic ingredients--lead for instance.  Best bet is to contact Cleveland.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It may be weldable check it out. Call a welder see what he says


----------

